# When the dust settles - If BLM/Antifa/Socialism/Marxism wins...



## Kauboy

*This thread is part of the "Coming Civil War" group of threads.
Please see the Primer/Premise thread --> HERE <-- for context and links to other related topics.*

Days, weeks, months, or heaven forbid years of fighting and power struggles, and the dust finally settles...
What does the "new America" look like if the "social justice warriors", "Black Lives Matter", "Antifa", and other such commun/social/marx-ists come out on top?

History has shown us what these types of people do once they achieve power.
In the name of "fixing" society, dissidents are rounded up and "disappeared". Sometimes it's subtle, sometimes is mass-grave-y.
Existing FEMA camps will be fully utilized by the new order for re-education. Existing landfills will be fully utilized for the rest.
That's the price for Utopia.

Your children will be taught a new history. Your American historical figures will become unrecognizable as their achievements are edited and deleted from existence. The constitution of the United States will undergo a "rewrite" so as to appear legitimate and fair. New "rights" will be fabricated, the new source of which will plainly and openly be the new government. No bones will be made about how fragile they are, and how easily they can be taken away by the hand that provided them. But you won't need to worry about that, as long as you're a member of "the party".
Which party? The *ONLY* party.

We can look forward to chaotic power struggles and likely claims of illegitimacy among the rivaling factions with the new government. Not that they won't all support the tyrant in chief, but they'll all be vying for the role.

To be perfectly honest with you, I consider this result intolerable.
In the words of Sir Winston Churchill during World Ware II, when committing British help to Poland in 1939:
_"&#8230;if you will not fight for the right when you can easily win without bloodshed; if you will not fight when your victory will be sure and not too costly; you may come to the moment when you will have to fight with all the odds against you and only a precarious chance of survival. There may even be a worse case. You may have to fight when there is no hope of victory, because it is better to perish than to live as slaves." _

I can state, unequivocally, that I WILL NOT SEE THIS happen to my country... one way, or the other.


----------



## Smitty901

The election has already been fixed. From the looks of things the State of Wisconsin has had found ways to fix the vote for Biden. And it is happening in many other states.


----------



## Chipper

Over my dead body.


----------



## Piratesailor

Ok..here is an alternative reality. 

What you describe will probably happen.. but over decades. 

Biden wins. The virus will ultimately go away and he will try to recover the economy and take credit. Antifa/blm will to some degree stand down although they will rule Portland and some other cities. Riots will lessen as it would be bad for Biden. 

There will be a flurry of legislation that will be battled in various states and congress and the courts. Some will win and some will lose. When they win they will advance their cause by inches and inches, not drastically by feet or yard. 

Conservatives/republicans/patriots, after the election is ruled final and legit by the SCOTUS or congress, will, like always, accept the rule of law. There will be some conservative uprisings but as you’ve seen in the media, homeland security thinks the proud boys and patriots prayer is more dangerous that’s Antifa/blm so they will crush them and everyone associated with them. 

And life will go on. We will go to work and raise families. We’ll complain and maybe the tea party will come back. 

But in reality, the temp on the pot will be turned up and the frog will continue to boil away until it’s too late. 

Right now the water is just starting to bubble. 

The only scenario I see that would cause a mass rising would be some catastrophic event perpetrated by the socialist administration that would cause Americans, even the average American, to rise up. Btw, this could be or might be the takeover by Harris of the presidency.


----------



## ActionJackson

Kauboy said:


> *This thread is part of the "Coming Civil War" group of threads.
> Please see the Primer/Premise thread --> HERE <-- for context and links to other related topics.*
> 
> Days, weeks, months, or heaven forbid years of fighting and power struggles, and the dust finally settles...
> What does the "new America" look like if the "social justice warriors", "Black Lives Matter", "Antifa", and other such commun/social/marx-ists come out on top?
> 
> History has shown us what these types of people do once they achieve power.
> In the name of "fixing" society, dissidents are rounded up and "disappeared". Sometimes it's subtle, sometimes is mass-grave-y.
> Existing FEMA camps will be fully utilized by the new order for re-education. Existing landfills will be fully utilized for the rest.
> That's the price for Utopia.
> 
> Your children will be taught a new history. Your American historical figures will become unrecognizable as their achievements are edited and deleted from existence. The constitution of the United States will undergo a "rewrite" so as to appear legitimate and fair. New "rights" will be fabricated, the new source of which will plainly and openly be the new government. No bones will be made about how fragile they are, and how easily they can be taken away by the hand that provided them. But you won't need to worry about that, as long as you're a member of "the party".
> Which party? The *ONLY* party.
> 
> We can look forward to chaotic power struggles and likely claims of illegitimacy among the rivaling factions with the new government. Not that they won't all support the tyrant in chief, but they'll all be vying for the role.
> 
> To be perfectly honest with you, I consider this result intolerable.
> In the words of Sir Winston Churchill during World Ware II, when committing British help to Poland in 1939:
> _"&#8230;if you will not fight for the right when you can easily win without bloodshed; if you will not fight when your victory will be sure and not too costly; you may come to the moment when you will have to fight with all the odds against you and only a precarious chance of survival. There may even be a worse case. You may have to fight when there is no hope of victory, because it is better to perish than to live as slaves." _
> 
> I can state, unequivocally, that I WILL NOT SEE THIS happen to my country... one way, or the other.


Once Marxists get a foothold and grab control, they don't let go easily. How long have China, North Korea, Venezuala, Cuba, Russia, etc. held to Communist ideals in an unbroken chain of time? Once that control mechanism is established and implemented, they who oppose the Communist state are squashed like bugs and with the blessings of Communist "law."

That said ... America MUST stop the Communist takeover BEFORE it happens. If they do somehow gain control then we'll all have to fight to the death to maintain our liberty. If we don't fight then be prepared to become literal slaves to the new regime.


----------



## Robie

> Once Marxists get a foothold and grab control, they don't let go easily.





> *"You can vote your way into socialism but you have to shoot your way out"*


.....


----------



## AquaHull

Smitty901 said:


> The election has already been fixed. From the looks of things the State of Wisconsin has had found ways to fix the vote for Biden. And it is happening in many other states.


My Absent Voter Ballot is invalid. Seems the Twp left off a Judicial candidate.


----------



## Kauboy

AquaHull said:


> My Absent Voter Ballot is invalid. Seems the Twp left off a Judicial candidate.


Hmm... a whole different form of voter fraud, feigned corporate incompetence.
"Gosh, we're so sorry folks. We don't know what happened. We fired the guy responsible. It won't happen again, we promise. See you all next election."


----------



## inceptor

AquaHull said:


> My Absent Voter Ballot is invalid. Seems the Twp left off a Judicial candidate.


Your area is not alone here. I saw on the news today that many ballots are being sent out missing critical information. Several left off the presidential candidates. Go figure.


----------



## rice paddy daddy

inceptor said:


> Your area is not alone here. I saw on the news today that many ballots are being sent out missing critical information. Several left off the presidential candidates. Go figure.


My wife and I will vote in person, just like always.

As far as a marxist takeover, I don't see that happening as long as there is still a US military.
These kids are all volunteers, unlike my day, and patriots who love our country.

I can not see the Army and Marines going along with the destruction of our country.


----------



## Back Pack Hack




----------



## inceptor

Piratesailor said:


> Ok..here is an alternative reality.
> 
> What you describe will probably happen.. but over decades.
> 
> Biden wins. The virus will ultimately go away and he will try to recover the economy and take credit. Antifa/blm will to some degree stand down although they will rule Portland and some other cities. Riots will lessen as it would be bad for Biden.
> 
> There will be a flurry of legislation that will be battled in various states and congress and the courts. Some will win and some will lose. When they win they will advance their cause by inches and inches, not drastically by feet or yard.
> 
> Conservatives/republicans/patriots, after the election is ruled final and legit by the SCOTUS or congress, will, like always, accept the rule of law. There will be some conservative uprisings but as you've seen in the media, homeland security thinks the proud boys and patriots prayer is more dangerous that's Antifa/blm so they will crush them and everyone associated with them.
> 
> And life will go on. We will go to work and raise families. We'll complain and maybe the tea party will come back.
> 
> But in reality, the temp on the pot will be turned up and the frog will continue to boil away until it's too late.
> 
> Right now the water is just starting to bubble.
> 
> The only scenario I see that would cause a mass rising would be some catastrophic event perpetrated by the socialist administration that would cause Americans, even the average American, to rise up. Btw, this could be or might be the takeover by Harris of the presidency.


I don't think it will happen over time. And it won't be any form of socialism you've seen so far.

I have never seen the UN be so vocal about wanting to step in to a country and start their "Great Reset". If you haven't been paying attention this is the goal of the UN. Once they get the US, other countries will be easier to get on board. The dollar is the world standard. We are the police for the world. Once we are taken down, game over.

That was the end game when barry got elected. The beast was supposed to finish it. They never thought she would lose. Now they have to approach it from a different direction and they are not being quiet about it.

Here is a link to the World Economic Forum. You might want to check it out.

https://www.weforum.org/great-reset


----------



## inceptor

rice paddy daddy said:


> My wife and I will vote in person, just like always.
> 
> As far as a marxist takeover, I don't see that happening as long as there is still a US military.
> These kids are all volunteers, unlike my day, and patriots who love our country.
> 
> I can not see the Army and Marines going along with the destruction of our country.


Nothing would make me happier than knowing you were right and I was wrong.

I'm just too damn old for this crap and I live in the burbs. If it doesn't go right then I'm probably in for a battle. I'm too old and worn out to be a soldier. The best I can do is defend myself.

Q happens to agree with you that the military will win. He has hinted it might take some help from civilians. I'm too much of an a$$hole to give in to socialists. I don't play well in the sandbox with kids like that.


----------



## [email protected]

One big positive for the coming collapse of Western economies will be that governments will be defunded. If nations attempt replacement currencies, no one will take the meaningless stuff. We will also witness the collapse of computer networking. Mass power outages will take us back decades as far as technology is concerned. There will likely be international military attacks on internet infrastructure on the face of the Earth and on communication satellites.

Governments will be crippled and that is a good thing. Socialist infrastructure will be lost also. Whoever has the rifles and is the best with rifles will come out on top. Antifa and BLM are without discipline, therefore they stand to be annihilated. Give me an army of snipers ... or deer hunters who are proficient with their center-fire rifles.

American Revolutionary War: A bunch of Southern Appalachians -- The Overmountain Men -- took out the loyalists and Brits at the Battle of Kings Mountain. That battle was an out and out slaughter.

https://revolutionarywar.us/year-1780/battle-kings-mountain/

"God is not on the side of the big battalions, but on the side of those who shoot best." -- Voltaire 
________________________________________________________________________


----------



## [email protected]

Another thing, should the socialists come to power, the fighting units of the military forces will not obey. That would be the same as using the U.S. Constitution as toilet paper. Deep-state brass will give orders ... that will NOT be followed. If Democratic Socialists win Nov elections, the stock market will begin to crumble. Socialists print money therefore the dollar will rapidly begin to hyperinflate. Investors are not stupid and will liquidate assets to keep from being destroyed by the coming collapse. This will mean that the government will not have the funds to pay the police and military. Add to that, the leftists hate the military and the police. They have already stated that they will defund the police and drastically cut military budgets. 

Antifa and BLM can't fight for themselves -- what a joke! Well the police and military are not going to fight for the anti-constitution crowd. 

Within a year, we could see a military officer as our national leader. The United Nations wouldn't be able to do crap. The Chinese aren't going to occupy us and the Russian aren't either. Russia can no longer get their conscripted youth to show up for military service. Afghan mujahideen pushed Russia back. China's buildup in troop-ship acquisition and adaptation has only recently been sufficient to threaten Taiwan ... nobody else. North Vietnam has pushed China back in one war between the two countries (post American involvement). If China or Russia send up the balloons over America, we can retaliate in such fashion as to make Satan vomit.
_________________________________________________________________________


----------



## inceptor

[email protected] said:


> Another thing, should the socialists come to power, the fighting units of the military forces will not obey. That would be the same as using the U.S. Constitution as toilet paper. Deep-state brass will give orders ... that will NOT be followed. If Democratic Socialists win Nov elections, the stock market will begin to crumble. Socialists print money therefore the dollar will rapidly begin to hyperinflate. Investors are not stupid and will liquidate assets to keep from being destroyed by the coming collapse. This will mean that the government will not have the funds to pay the police and military. Add to that, the leftists hate the military and the police. They have already stated that they will defund the police and drastically cut military budgets.
> 
> Antifa and BLM can't fight for themselves -- what a joke! Well the police and military are not going to fight for the anti-constitution crowd.
> 
> Within a year, we could see a military officer as our national leader. The United Nations wouldn't be able to do crap. The Chinese aren't going to occupy us and the Russian aren't either. Russia can no longer get their conscripted youth to show up for military service. Afghan mujahideen pushed Russia back. China's buildup in troop-ship acquisition and adaptation has only recently been sufficient to threaten Taiwan ... nobody else. North Vietnam has pushed China back in one war between the two countries (post American involvement). If China or Russia send up the balloons over America, we can retaliate in such fashion as to make Satan vomit.
> _________________________________________________________________________


Wow that's good to know. Russia and China can't do anything and neither can the UN. I feel much better now.


----------



## Kauboy

[email protected] said:


> Another thing, should the socialists come to power, the fighting units of the military forces will not obey. That would be the same as using the U.S. Constitution as toilet paper. Deep-state brass will give orders ... that will NOT be followed. If Democratic Socialists win Nov elections, the stock market will begin to crumble. Socialists print money therefore the dollar will rapidly begin to hyperinflate. Investors are not stupid and will liquidate assets to keep from being destroyed by the coming collapse. This will mean that the government will not have the funds to pay the police and military. Add to that, the leftists hate the military and the police. They have already stated that they will defund the police and drastically cut military budgets.
> 
> Antifa and BLM can't fight for themselves -- what a joke! Well the police and military are not going to fight for the anti-constitution crowd.
> 
> Within a year, we could see a military officer as our national leader. The United Nations wouldn't be able to do crap. The Chinese aren't going to occupy us and the Russian aren't either. Russia can no longer get their conscripted youth to show up for military service. Afghan mujahideen pushed Russia back. China's buildup in troop-ship acquisition and adaptation has only recently been sufficient to threaten Taiwan ... nobody else. North Vietnam has pushed China back in one war between the two countries (post American involvement). If China or Russia send up the balloons over America, we can retaliate in such fashion as to make Satan vomit.
> _________________________________________________________________________


You seem to be one who enjoys the benefits of a supremely unhealthy optimism.
:tango_face_grin:
I wish I shared your opinion.


----------



## Prepared One

Robie said:


> .."You can vote your way into socialism but you have to shoot your way out"...


I wish I could like this a thousand times Robie!


----------



## Wedrownik

Kauboy said:


> In the words of Sir Winston Churchill during World Ware II, when committing British help to Poland in 1939:
> _"&#8230;if you will not fight for the right when you can easily win without bloodshed; if you will not fight when your victory will be sure and not too costly; you may come to the moment when you will have to fight with all the odds against you and only a precarious chance of survival. There may even be a worse case. You may have to fight when there is no hope of victory, because it is better to perish than to live as slaves." _


Small correction. Chamberlain was the prime minister who committed to help Poland. Churchill did say those words though but it was later during the war about the help and the promise that was not fulfilled


----------



## Kauboy

Wedrownik said:


> Small correction. Chamberlain was the prime minister who committed to help Poland. Churchill did say those words though but it was later during the war about the help and the promise that was not fulfilled


A thousand and one apologies, and thank you for the correction.
I misinterpreted this sourcing: https://reinkefaceslife.com/2009/03...ve-to-fight-when-there-is-no-hope-of-victory/


----------



## Steve40th

ActionJackson said:


> Once Marxists get a foothold and grab control, they don't let go easily. How long have China, North Korea, Venezuala, Cuba, Russia, etc. held to Communist ideals in an unbroken chain of time?


Venezula was very close to us in the way their government worked, till Chavez destoryed it and went all crazy on stacking court, running legislation through and nationalizing assets.
China was after WW2, with Mao. 45 Million estimated dead. The leaders prior to Mao left and went to Taiwan..
North Korea, Pretty much once Korean War started, and ended. Full on Dictatorship.
Not long ago, and it doesnt take long to make it happen.
We are the World Power, Richest country hands down. 
If someone takes it over legitimately, then its game over..


----------



## Bigfoot63

We are living on a very slippery slope, but if I remember high school, we became a nation because of something very similar. It hinges on people who are willing to do what is necessary to accomplish the goal at hand. We must be willing to leave it ALL on the field. Until we get there and that happens ... we live in a world where the radicals and extreme left are happy to take one inch at a time.


----------



## Wedrownik

Kauboy said:


> Wedrownik said:
> 
> 
> 
> Small correction. Chamberlain was the prime minister who committed to help Poland. Churchill did say those words though but it was later during the war about the help and the promise that was not fulfilled
> 
> 
> 
> A thousand and one apologies, and thank you for the correction.
> I misinterpreted this sourcing: https://reinkefaceslife.com/2009/03...ve-to-fight-when-there-is-no-hope-of-victory/
Click to expand...

No worries -WWII in Europe, the history leading up to and the fallout of agreements made resulting in the division of influence in Europe are somewhat of a passion of mine.

Overall I think that the problem we are facing is what Russia faced during WWI. Overall Russians didn't want communism. There was a small element that wanted to do away with the monarchy and used students as their pawns to start a revolution. They made promise of division of wealth to the peasants and factory workers. They sold a vision which wasn't possible and after they won, they found an an excuse each time to explain why the big socialist dream wasn't there yet.

I fear what is going on now - without putting on a tinfoil hat it is clear that media is one sided and as a result people have their emotions prayed upon and they are being manipulated ......


----------



## Piratesailor

I’ll restate.. if the left wins, conservatives will follow the rule of law and not much will happen and the ruin of America will accelerate. 

Unless there is some huge and I mean HUGE trigger event not a thing will come out of a leftist win except a lot of whining...


----------



## inceptor

Piratesailor said:


> I'll restate.. if the left wins, conservatives will follow the rule of law and not much will happen and the ruin of America will accelerate.
> 
> Unless there is some huge and I mean HUGE trigger event not a thing will come out of a leftist win except a lot of whining...


Yesterday at a rally, Biden had maybe 50 people there. The press refused to show the crowd. In fact, Trump supporters outnumbers Biden supporters by more that 2 to 1 by some reports. Biden took one of Barry's themes and proclaimed it. We will fundamentally change this country for generations to come. I believe him.

IF the left wins and they start their socialist BS, I hope Texas will seriously consider secession.


----------



## rice paddy daddy

Wedrownik said:


> No worries -WWII in Europe, the history leading up to and the fallout of agreements made resulting in the division of influence in Europe are somewhat of a passion of mine.


WWII in general has been a burning passion of mine since I was a pre-teen schoolboy in the years after the war.
At age 72, it has not dimmed. I still regularly buy and collect books on the subject. Although the paperbacks of my younger years have given way to hard covers.
I have several hundred volumes in my library, and read for an hour or so each night.

Having served in the 5th Infantry Division, anything to do with Patton's Red Diamond Devils, or with the great man himself, is #1 on my interest list.


----------



## Willingtolearn453

[email protected] said:


> One big positive for the coming collapse of Western economies will be that governments will be defunded. If nations attempt replacement currencies, no one will take the meaningless stuff. We will also witness the collapse of computer networking. Mass power outages will take us back decades as far as technology is concerned. There will likely be international military attacks on internet infrastructure on the face of the Earth and on communication satellites.
> 
> Governments will be crippled and that is a good thing. Socialist infrastructure will be lost also. Whoever has the rifles and is the best with rifles will come out on top. Antifa and BLM are without discipline, therefore they stand to be annihilated. Give me an army of snipers ... or deer hunters who are proficient with their center-fire rifles.
> 
> American Revolutionary War: A bunch of Southern Appalachians -- The Overmountain Men -- took out the loyalists and Brits at the Battle of Kings Mountain. That battle was an out and out slaughter.
> 
> ________________________________________________________________________


I think you're right, but if we don't have proper organization then it wont matter because we'll just get overwhelmed. But the defunding of the governments is just gonna cause the Marxists/communists to band together even more.

They'll just take anything they deem theirs (which is everything you have) A global crisis isn't gonna slap some sense into them it'll just make them more desperate.

The same thing as with all the corona crap. people became scared and desperate so we gave away all of our first amendment rights on the premise of "safety" and "security" from a virus that kills less people than the flu.


----------



## Rellgar

Will we do nothing as our nation is destroyed from within and usurped by communist? Will we organize together and fight these communists? We need to act now, there's no time to wait. If we dont, then you may as well find a hole to hide in, because there coming for most of us on this forum. I'll see some of you out there fighting the good fight and some on the other side.


----------



## Smit974

I told my wife a week ago if trump wins that gives us 4 more years to finish all of our preps... Well I was certain trump would have prevailed but it looks like I might have been wrong.

We will only have so much time before these mobs will go into the small communities. We will only have so much time before our rights will be pulled further and further away. Will we see another lockdown with a Dem in office almost certainly. We are Americans first and foremost and everyone one of us should stay the course of what our for farthers have taught us. We must be god fearing and gun loving Americans keeping the faith and never letting our beliefs and rights fail.


Also please donut get us Yankees confused we are not buying into all of the smoke and mirrors that is thrown at us. 

May God Bless us as a nation as it is sure needed in the time and hour we live in.


----------



## keith9365

My uncle Albert was a rifleman under Patton during the war. In his eyes Patton was the greatest general who ever lived. I was a diver in the Navy. He used to say the Navy got the money, the Air Force got the glory, The Marines got the credit, but the Army won the war!.


rice paddy daddy said:


> WWII in general has been a burning passion of mine since I was a pre-teen schoolboy in the years after the war.
> At age 72, it has not dimmed. I still regularly buy and collect books on the subject. Although the paperbacks of my younger years have given way to hard covers.
> I have several hundred volumes in my library, and read for an hour or so each night.
> 
> Having served in the 5th Infantry Division, anything to do with Patton's Red Diamond Devils, or with the great man himself, is #1 on my interest list.


----------



## rice paddy daddy

keith9365 said:


> My uncle Albert was a rifleman under Patton during the war. In his eyes Patton was the greatest general who ever lived. I was a diver in the Navy. He used to say the Navy got the money, the Air Force got the glory, The Marines got the credit, but the Army won the war!.


The WWII guys I met at the annual 5th Infantry Division reunions felt the same way about "the Old Man".
They were all very proud to have served under Patton.

I have read extensively about him, including his own memoirs. In my layman's opinion he was one of the greatest generals this country has ever produced.


----------



## Demitri.14

I agree that it will take a major trigger event to bring us together. Something like a full out gun confiscation or the attempted succession of a state like Texas or Idaho. Some thug criminal shot by a cop isn't going to be enough. 

My big fear is that there will be no one to address the corruption in DC and it WILL grow exponentially until it is all consuming. Its not necessarily the communism I fear, its the greed and thirst for power of the politburo that will result.

I'm lock and loaded and will do whatever it takes to save this country.


----------



## Steve40th

Patton was 100% passionate about his job, his country..
Today he wouldnt even be allowed in West Point. Too controversial.


----------



## Annie

Demitri.14 said:


> I agree that it will take a major trigger event to bring us together. Something like a full out gun confiscation or the attempted succession of a state like Texas or Idaho. Some thug criminal shot by a cop isn't going to be enough.
> 
> My big fear is that there will be no one to address the corruption in DC and it WILL grow exponentially until it is all consuming. Its not necessarily the communism I fear, its the greed and thirst for power of the politburo that will result.
> 
> I'm lock and loaded and will do whatever it takes to save this country.


China owns Biden, and I think Washington is unredeemable at this point unfortunately. I've heard some people think that at some point--probably when the riots and hysteria reach a crescendo--the communists will take down the internet. I think that's very possible. Best bet is to think and prep locally. Hopefully the resistance will happen in small areas with good leadership.


----------



## Piratesailor

When the dust settles. After 12/20 will be interesting. 

Biden is a liar and Harris actually told the truth. You want the truth.. can you handle it. Go READ their website. 

IF and it’s big IF they can pass some of the legislation (and via Execitive order) and they enact half of what they have in their website then we will have the proverbial shitshow. 

Don’t take my word for it. READ IT. What you read in the media and on fox new is only a fraction of it. 

If Biden/Harris wins conservatives will whine about and bitch and moan but will live with it. Rule of law. No real protests or actions. Election fraud will get written off as nothing to see. Btw, that fraud will probably go on and on and on and you can kiss the Republican Party goodbye. 2022 will tell that story even more than this election. 

However... if and it’s a huge if, Trump does win then we can expect that little civil disorder we have been discussing blow up into a different kind of shitshow. A friend of mine, depressed, said screw it.. Biden one. I told him don’t give up. He said if trump wins the cities will burn. And I said... let them until trump puts them down. 

I think the machine on this one (literally a machine), pulled by the democrat levers, will win. 

I support trump and attended a rally yesterday but I think the fraud, the various deep state machines, the courts and the states will basically hand it to Biden. 

Elections have consequences and unfortunately, many will vote with their hearts and not minds (like they did with Obama) and after it’s too late, will regret it. 

Rest In Peace American. You’re finished. (Go look at Venezuela as the example)


----------



## Steve40th

There is one party in DC, The Establishment party. It feeds the lower two partys with war money for the Republicans, and Welfare Utopia dream moneys for the Democrats..


----------



## rice paddy daddy

Steve40th said:


> There is one party in DC, The Establishment party. It feeds the lower two partys with war money for the Republicans, and Welfare Utopia dream moneys for the Democrats..


And it is all run by a mere handful of international bankers, who will continue to get even richer even as economies collapse.


----------



## Steve40th

rice paddy daddy said:


> And it is all run by a mere handful of international bankers, who will continue to get even richer even as economies collapse.


Rothchilds are definitely one of them.


----------

